# Guard rails...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Has anyone ever tried to paint/color/dye those nasty orange or yellow guardrails that come with race sets?
I was thinking of cutting the bottom clips off on one side and mounting some guardrails outside of my track border...
But not if they are orange or yellow... :drunk: 

Scott


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I've painted Tyco guard rails with spray paint before, Tyco rails are hard plastic so the paint sticks pretty good, as far as the more flexible rails like from AFX/Tomy or Scalextric and others I wouldn't think the paint would stick to good on those surfaces.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you've had good luck painting the Tyco ones? hmmm, maybe I gotta try that. I didn't think they'd paint well because of what they're made of, but I guess especially if you try some of this new paint especially formulated for plastic (is it Krylon Fusion I'm thinking of?)... Lord knows I have enough Tyco guard rails to last me forever and a half...

--rick


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

It would probably be a good idea to scuff the rail with a fine sandpaper. That would give the paint something to grab.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You need to find a paint that will etch or maybe a flexible paint. Mine are painted and the paint comes off after some hits or if you move them. I have both Tomy and Tyco rails.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I have done this many times with the old Yellow Auora guard rail, I use poly carbonate paint (Lexan body paint) available at most Radio Control or 1:24 slot car hobby shops. It works well and after some time will wear off if your in a high traffic (read: high crash) location, but this makes for a very realistic look as most guard rail on a 1:1 track have had several coats of paint, banners, decals etc. over the years!

--------------------------
www.SlotrCarJohnnies.com

PS.
The removing of the clip from the guard rail and then setting them back from the actual track surface makes for a very realistic look particularly if you detail (sand trap, etc. between the track and the new guard rail location.


----------

